# computer screen very dark



## mon3y (Apr 16, 2009)

when i turn the pc on it is so dark i am even unable to see the mouse. much less do anything else on it. even the startup is dark.
i attempted to right click go to graphic properties and change brightness from there. but it was not located there it is. "windows 2000 professional"


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Try adjusting the settings on your monitor


----------



## Captainmark (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi Mon3y,

What type of screen is it. If it is a LCD screen like a laptop then the back light has probably failed. Bad news unfortunatly....hardware fault. 

If it is a CRT monitor then there are brightness controls and contrast but if they are up all the way you should try another screen. If the new screen is ok then check the brightness again but if another screen is the same then it could be the video board in your machine. Good luck..


----------



## mon3y (Apr 16, 2009)

there is no light coming to the screen. i tried going to graphic properties and adjusting level of brightness but its not there. and not sure what kind of screen it is.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

mon3y said:


> there is no light coming to the screen. i tried going to graphic properties and adjusting level of brightness but its not there. and not sure what kind of screen it is.


Hello mon3y,

Can you try a different monitor on the system? If this is a laptop then 

connect an external monitor and then see if still having the same problem. 

If you have the same problem with the monitor then you most likely have 

a problem with the Graphics Adapter.


----------



## mon3y (Apr 16, 2009)

i connected an external monitor and it works fine.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Then it is your monitor. Did you see if there are any buttons on it?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

mon3y said:


> i connected an external monitor and it works fine.


Is this a laptop? If so then you have a likely have problem with the backlight of 

the LCD screen.


----------



## mon3y (Apr 16, 2009)

it is a laptop, and how would i tell if its an LCD monitor.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

mon3y said:


> it is a laptop, and how would i tell if its an LCD monitor.


By connecting the external monitor and everything was fine you confirmed 

that it was a problem with the LCD. The Graphics Adapter is fine. The laptops

have LCD's (Liquid Crystal Display) .


----------



## prodkid (Apr 20, 2009)

the florescent light in the bottom of your screen has gone bad may it be the inverter board or just the light either way you could buy a cracked screen on ebay relatively cheap and swap out the lighting components


----------



## Captainmark (Mar 22, 2009)

If you don't know the difference between a Liquid Crystal Display and a Cathode Ray Tube Display....LCD and CRT then there is no way you are going to be able to fix a laptop with a faulty backlight.

Is the laptop under warranty if so get it fixed. If not then it may be time to replace it and you can backup your data using a external monitor. You could always take it to someone for a quote but watch out for charges for the quote.

As prokid said it may be the inverter board that powers the back light but it is not easily changed. Of course we don't know the brand and model of your laptop yet but it probably won't change your options.


----------

